# Polar Bear Restoration Question



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

Anyone know an estimated price to restore a polar bear mount. Its a full body mount that needs cleaned and holes patched. I think the mount is from the 50's era, probably loading with harmful chemical. Im asking because Im the presidnet of the Fisheries and Wildlife Club at MSU, outside our office is an old polar bear, which is in bad shape, and some of us were thinking of starting a fund to restore it. Any ideas?


----------



## Initaxidermy (Oct 6, 2006)

I just did a resoration of a polar bear rug so I can offer a little advice. Anytime you start "restoring" a mount you run the risk of losing the piece completely.

Depending on how it was tanned(and from the 50's it could be arsenic) it could be rehydrated and remounted, or just cleaned and the holes rehydrated and repaired. 

I would contact several reputable taxidermists from the area who have a proven track record of restorations and have them come over and take a look and give you a price. Don't go with the low price, go with the best work.

Repair work on a polar bear could run you anywhere from $500.00 for minor work up to $5000.00 to remount it.

Hugh


----------

